# Coding Jobs in Atlanta



## msboyce (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello All,

I read lots of threads and job posting any jobs in Atlanta? I need help landing a job in coding. I just recently took the CPC test, have not received the results yet and have over 3 years experience coding. This is all voluntary hoping to land a job when I completed school no luck so far. Did an externship with a well known medical facility and still no job....I have invested a lot of time & money and I just want to work... I code at a 95% accuracy level doing pediatrics coding and all types for acute care facilities. Just a little frustrated I have been out of work for nearly 11 months and this is a mid-life career change for me. Any help would be deeply appreciate...

Mary


----------



## devry123 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello MBoyce,

I'm here in the A and just wanted to say that there are a lot of job opportunities here. I suggest emoryhealthcare.org, outcomes inc, and not to say the least, ajc.com. Let me know what you think.


----------

